# Reviews on Hiniker C plow



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

I am looking at the above plow for use on condo's and other areas where a lot of small drive back-dragging is done. We are an all Western fleet of about 20 plows with the wide out being our newest fav but they aren't so great for back-dragging. Reviews and experience with them would be great!

Thanks, Mike


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

There good going forward.
They leave more by the door, by design


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've had one for years. It's great for garage work. Does a great job back dragging.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't own one, but work with one that another contractor uses, works great.


----------



## 9.5hinvee (Jan 12, 2015)

i personally do not own one, but have many guys who own them that I plow with, Hiniker plows are made in the town we plow in, soooooo, they are around... good plow... my cousin is on season 8 with his i think, and it was bought 1 0r 2 years old I believe... they have their place for sure back draging, and work like a regular straight blade otherwise...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The curve of the plow doesn't allow you to get as close to a building/ garage door as a straight or v plow will.
leaving more behind for you to shovel.

The curve also lets more spill around the plow when back dragging.

They are good plows but other plows are built stronger.

I have a hiniker.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

The c plow is the one that folds over to backdrag, not the one thats shaped like 3 blades welded together like a wideout


----------



## scottydosnntkno (Jan 4, 2010)

SnoFarmer;1968889 said:


> The curve of the plow doesn't allow you to get as close to a building/ garage door as a straight or v plow will.
> leaving more behind for you to shovel.
> 
> The curve also lets more spill around the plow when back dragging.
> ...


Your thinking of the scoop plow. The c plow is the one that flips over back dragging


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

scottydosnntkno;1969140 said:


> Your thinking of the scoop plow. The c plow is the one that flips over back dragging


your right, I am.
Never seen a C plow. 
disregard.


----------

